# Fog lights, exhaust, pics, paint quality?



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

The fog lights that come stock on the Spec V...are they sealed beam or can you change the bulb in them? Please help me out. Oh yeah, if anyone has pics of there cars, post em. I can't wait to see. I just got mine last weekend and put an exhaust on it already. Sounds great. But I too have had problems with paint chips on my bumper. Cheap paint jobs?


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

http://www.b15sentra.net/modules.ph...owTo&file=index&func=show_ind_cat&id_cat=2#19

if that doesnt work go to www.b15sentra.net and look under "how to" then "repairs and adjustments"


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

y0! I got my Spec V last week also and have my muffler ready to put on this week too! No problems yet with my front bumper or any other paint problems.Ill post some pics soon!BTW what color is yours? I got the molton silver


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

*hey*

i got mine 2 weekends ago too. I got Vibrant Blue. I also got an exhaust put on


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

nice!

i dont have an se-r

i have an se. its black with the performance package. i couldnt wait till the se-r came out(didnt have much of a choice at the time). and my previous car was a 92 sentra se. so i figured i may as well go with what good last time.

what kind of muffler did you put on it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

*hey*

I put a 3A Racing exhaust on it. What ya think? You guys dont like huh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

Looks pretty good!The muffler I got has two tips much like the factory one except its larger and much more free flowing!If I could figure out how to post pics here I would>Let me in on how if you could!


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Here's mine!

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july02/johnson.php


----------



## GregFarz78 (Jul 22, 2002)

I recommend Blazer 3200 fog lights...when I get my spec v those are the first mod. People flash me all the time they're so bright. Or just change the bulbs out get some eurolites just as good as piaa's at a 1/4 of the price. I like that blue color first one I've seen...I'm kinda set on silver but after seeing yours I'd take blue too. Muffler looks good its tasteful doesnt have a 6" tip or anything.


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

hell yeah i got the molten silver too!!! what ehaust did u guys get and does it sound good. i've been trying to find it but i havent been able to find any after market parts at all. And i would take ur car back to the dealer if it is chipping already.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

I got the Blue headlight bulbs and next im going to get some blue fog light bulbs if I can get to them.My muffler sounds great!I got it from E-bay-its a HR racing one(OBX makes the same one)pics of my Spec V


----------

